# Unknown fuselage part



## Sune Langdal (Dec 27, 2007)

I got this fuselage panel from a friend. He wrenched it off an aircraft lying discarded somewhere on the Danish Army's training grounds at Oksboel. He couldn't tell me much about the aircraft other than it must be a jet, since it was 
"kinda tubular".. My guess is F-84, F-100 og F-104, since the RDAF operated these. The holes are from rifle caliber bullets, so maybe it has been used as target practise. Does anybody know which aircraft type it belongs to?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2007)

On the reverse side are there any other numbers?


----------



## Sune Langdal (Dec 27, 2007)

Just below the inspaction hatch are a few, grouped together; in a circle ANA T84, above that 165 31062 and above that ASSEM. To the left of this group is printed 479 in slightly larger numbers. Any clues? I can post a closeup if necessary..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2007)

From what you're telling me it seems that might be an F-86D part. Does the stamp look like this?







F-86Ds had part number prefixes 164,165,173,177,190,201


----------



## Sune Langdal (Dec 28, 2007)

It looks exactly like that  What does it mean? Do you know where the panel was 
situated?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Sune Langdal said:


> It looks exactly like that  What does it mean? Do you know where the panel was
> situated?


That's an acceptance stamp from North American Aviation. An inspector will put that on the part to indicate it has been inspected.

I'm guessing that the 479 is the panel number. If you could find an F-86D panel chart or even a very detailed decal sheet for an F-86D you might be able to find out where it went. I'll do some more research and let you know what I find.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Found It!!!


----------



## uhhuh35 (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn FlyBoyJ you're pretty good! I remember, from my youth, an aviation magazine that had a segment in it called "Identify This Airplane". They would show a closeup of a scoop or a hatch or something and you'd have to guess the plane. I could usually I.D. 90% of the planes but this is *beyond that*!

Wow!


----------



## Sune Langdal (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazing! Thanks!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, my pleasure!


----------

